# To con or not to con



## Kender3421 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have to put this out here and get some opinions on the matter. I'm located in California and probably won't be moving anywhere else any time soon. I just recently decided that I was, indeed, a furry. I have never met another one, ever. I also am a writer, not a artist.

My problem is actually about two of them. Are con's really writer friendly for someone who has never been to one before, even a regular con? I keep telling myself I should get out more and be part of the scene but it's hard to get motivated.

Second problem is really just a question. What furry cons are close by to southern California?


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 4, 2008)

well  sweet heart...  frist of all wrister Artist  fursuit  furs in general... you will find that  cons have something for every one... and well the closest on to you i beleave is Further confusion....  and  Califur  both in california


----------



## sage_mines (Sep 4, 2008)

Further Confusion is in San Jose, which is in Northern California.
Then there's Califur, which is in Irvine. Califur is probably closest to you.


----------



## X (Sep 4, 2008)

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Califur

other information on conventions can be found here:
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Conventions


----------



## Kender3421 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, looks like I might be at califur next year.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Kender3421 said:


> IAre con's really writer friendly for someone who has never been to one before, even a regular con?





Writer friendly? Most conventions do not even acknowledge writers exist; however, nearly all of them have some sort of "first time con goer" panel of some sort.


Though conventions are more social/artist centered, I should point out you can still enjoy yourself.


----------

